# BIG Brakes Now fitted With Pics!! :-)



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Well after suffering with juddering every time I brake I al looking to replace the Alcons with another big brake kit
budget is similar to the Alcons 2k ish as I am getting my money back from them. I know of the Brembo kit but am not 
prepared to pay 3.8k plus VAT

Looking at TT-RS, R8 V10, RS 6 OEM kits


----------



## steve--m (Oct 27, 2009)

RS4 or RS6 kits are well proven and a nice OEM upgrade. The stopping power will also be awesome on the TT without having too many of the compromises ( i.e. living with them every day) a more track orientated kit like the Alcons would have provided.

Even cheaper and easier would be the TT RS Brembo set up, even less work and cheaper although a couple less pistons and slightly smaller diameter disc but unless your taking to the track regularly would the difference really be that apparent on fast road driving? I'm thinking probably not. :?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

That i slooking like the plan was looking at getting some second hand ones BUT Portsmouth Audi 
have come up with a cracking deal on some RS ones and ALOT cheaper than Alcons, leaves me a little 
to titelate them a little as well as a few other things on the boil


----------



## steve--m (Oct 27, 2009)

What did they come up with price wise?

I'm going down this route after Stage 2+ on mine.

PM if you dont want to show and tell.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

PM sent


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

robokn said:


> That i slooking like the plan was looking at getting some second hand ones BUT Portsmouth Audi
> have come up with a cracking deal on some RS ones and ALOT cheaper than Alcons, leaves me a little
> to titelate them a little as well as a few other things on the boil


Ah you put bait out and they bite. :wink:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Yes it all will become apparent soon I hope but will change the look of the car not majorly but for 
the better Hans


----------



## lwen (Dec 20, 2008)

Does the R8 rear brake kit (calipers, rotor, lines, etc) will be better than the front OEM?
It seems 345 x 30 mm sloted rotor diameter and the calipers are 4 pistons...

Rgds,


----------



## ManchesterTTS (Apr 20, 2009)

I've got the KSport 8Pot 356x32mm Brake System on my TTS...

In my Opinion much better than the OEM Brake of the R8 or TTRS !!

In my opinion its very good. I am driving it on the Nordschleife without any Problems... Got a mate who drives the KSport 8 Pot Kit (330x32) on a 350hp Golf mk5 GTI in the German RCN Endurance Series (of the Nordschleife) without any Problems!

They fit very well, had no problems whatsoever...

BTW: KSport are the official Braking Systems used in the Time Attack Events!

PS: Just one important thing! Dont use the Ksport Brake pads, they are rubbish!!! Upgrade to the Performance Friction 01 Pads... I've got the EBC Yellowstuff and they work very well (but i think they offer them only on the German Ksport Website coz the German KSport Team builts special adapters for EBC pads)...

If u want i can post some pics!

Nic


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

ManchesterTTS said:


> If u want i can post some pics!
> Nic


Off-cause we want pics. :wink:


----------



## ManchesterTTS (Apr 20, 2009)

Happy ?!


----------



## lwen (Dec 20, 2008)

Minimum wheel size? 19"?

Tks,


----------



## ManchesterTTS (Apr 20, 2009)

Nope, 18 inch ...

The wheels u see in the pic are the standard 18 inch TTS wheels.. (i didnt even need spacers..)


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks for the pics.
That's a multi part Caliper, don't like them, prefer monoblock calipers.


----------



## ManchesterTTS (Apr 20, 2009)

True, monobloc calipers are possibly better...

but good monobloc calipers cost much more !!!

i think we can only get good monobloc calipers from brembo and porsche/Movit (which are suitable for streetuse)... and they will cost us at least 3000 pounds !!!

And to be honest, the prices back in germany are even worse than the ones in the uk (due to TÜV approvals etc)...

one big advantage of the ksport calipers is the weight... One side only weighs 11,5 Kg (including the pads)... in comparison: the standard brake (incl. caliper/disc/pad) weighs 7,25 Kg more (on both sides) ... so i save 14,5 kg of unsprung mass...

The R8 (RS4) brakesystem for example weighs !without! pads 32 Kg ...

Nic


----------



## twocati (Dec 6, 2009)

Interesting on you moving away from the Alcon set-up...

Are they are not suitable for day-to-day real world driving?


----------



## Jeffe (Jun 7, 2009)

ABT enlarged brake disks Ø 380 x 34mm / 8 piston brake calliper / brake pads.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Well the decision has been made and watch this space a few know but these will
be the biggest brakes fitted to a MK II and a decent price, yes the Alcons didn't do the 
business


----------



## ManchesterTTS (Apr 20, 2009)

well, did u choose ksports or tarox???


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

ManchesterTTS said:


> well, did u choose ksports or tarox???


No.


----------



## ManchesterTTS (Apr 20, 2009)

hmm... thats interesthing..

coz that are the only tt brakes i know of that would be bigger than the TTRS/ Brembo 380mm or Abt 380mm brakes  and he said the "biggest" on a MKII :mrgreen: ...

Comp Brake doesnt go that big, neither are Brembo nor Stoptech ... maybe PF ?

Well, i am more than excited now 

Cant wait to c the result..


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

So larger than 390mm!!!?? Jeeebus!


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

jonnyc said:


> So larger than 390mm!!!?? Jeeebus!


TT RS brakes are 370x32.


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

R5T said:


> jonnyc said:
> 
> 
> > So larger than 390mm!!!?? Jeeebus!
> ...


And RS6 brakes are 390mm, which have been fitted to a MKII TT already..


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

jonnyc said:


> R5T said:
> 
> 
> > jonnyc said:
> ...


Yes i know, last year on a 600+ hp Audi TT 8J 3.2 Turbo. :wink:


----------



## ManchesterTTS (Apr 20, 2009)

well, i wouldnt put OEM brakes on a car for upgrading it (except Porsche GT3 Monobloc)

even the RS6 brakes arent that good (at least the best of the Audi OEM shelf)... but thats everyones choiche 8)...


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

ManchesterTTS said:


> well, i wouldnt put OEM brakes on a car for upgrading it (except Porsche GT3 Monobloc)
> 
> even the RS6 brakes arent that good (at least the best of the Audi OEM shelf)... but thats everyones choiche 8)...


If those 390 x 36 - 6-pot brakes are good for a 2000+ Kg car they will be more then good for a ±1450 Kg car. :wink:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Yes it will be the RS 6 ones didn't realise that it had been done already, getting them done at G Werkes
down in Littlehampton and I think Darren is looking to create a kit for straight bolt for very reasonable money


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

robokn said:


> Yes it will be the RS 6 ones didn't realise that it had been done already, getting them done at G Werkes
> down in Littlehampton and I think Darren is looking to create a kit for straight bolt for very reasonable money


The RS6 V10 6-pot brake calipers are a direct bold on, you only need a shim/spacer/filler plate, to centre the caliper/rotors out.
Another option is to use the RS6 6-pot caliper with a 390mm Tarox rotor with aluminum centre plate to get the weight down.

*Example.*


----------



## groupa (May 3, 2010)

robokn said:


> Well after suffering with juddering every time I brake I al looking to replace the Alcons with another big brake kit
> budget is similar to the Alcons 2k ish as I am getting my money back from them. I know the Brembo kit but am not
> prepared to pay 3k plus
> 
> Looking at TT-RS, R8 V10, RS 6 OEM kits


I have 6pistons mega monster hispec kit (380x35) and its perfect!


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Any Progress.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

There was the issue of the 4mm so that will be done tomorrow, looking very good at the mo though, discs are massive
and light for their size


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

robokn said:


> There was the issue of the 4mm so that will be done tomorrow, looking very good at the mo though, discs are massive
> and light for their size


Have you solved it. :?:


----------



## jet jockey (Apr 17, 2010)

Will fitting bigger brakes interfere with the stability control calibration of the car?


----------



## aleicgrant (Oct 17, 2005)

ok we are all waiting, where are the pics of this mod !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

One side on, I kow it's not a two piece disc but for the price I paid I can live with that










Picking it up later this evening

Massive thanks to Darren and Rob at G-Werkes


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Wheel just needs a clean


----------



## madforiTT (Aug 20, 2002)

Looking Very Very nice, let us know how good they are once you've had a test drive.


----------



## groupa (May 3, 2010)

groupa said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> > Well after suffering with juddering every time I brake I al looking to replace the Alcons with another big brake kit
> ...


I replaced a week ago the ebc red stuff pads with ferodo ds2500 and i admit that i have 3 times better brakes!


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Looks very nice glad your pleased with the new pad upgrade, EBC aren't the best TBH


----------



## Maila (May 4, 2008)

Could I ask about pricing of TTRS brake kit?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I can supply that if you want I can check the price later today, can you PM me with your address
and I can work out shipping as well

Rob


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Brakes are awesome finally got to pick the car up very impressed plenty of stopping power
will be doing these kits at £2100 delivered straight bolt on and re bleed job done


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

Can I ask the final spec of caliper / disc / pads used in the 'kit' please Rob..

Thanks


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

6-pot caliper RS6 V10, 390x36mm Rotor/disc RS6 V10, pads ?.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Jonny,
Small amount of machining on the caliper to fit onto the TT bracket, 2mm spacer to center the disc on the hub, longer bolt for holding the disc and different brake lines job done


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

robokn said:


> Jonny,
> Small amount of machining on the caliper to fit onto the TT bracket, 2mm spacer to center the disc on the hub, longer bolt for holding the disc and different brake lines job done


Are there any parts pics made during this upgrade. ?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Hans just waiting for them now


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

robokn said:


> Jonny,
> Small amount of machining on the caliper to fit onto the TT bracket, 2mm spacer to center the disc on the hub, longer bolt for holding the disc and different brake lines job done


Was it not possible to remove that 2mm from the mounting face of the caliper rather than spacing the disc?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

It's a different surface so the disc still needed spacing


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

robokn said:


> Hans just waiting for them now


OK, looking forward to them. :wink:


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

robokn said:


> It's a different surface so the disc still needed spacing


I wonder how others have mounted them, what changes they have made to fit them.


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Very nice Rob 8)


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Thank you kind sir any more thoughts on a colour coded engine bay with a touch of carbon :roll: :roll:


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

Mine are fitted as well....Nothing on normal driving, but trackdays it hurts the fender.

So I into modifying the setup.....and moving the calipter bracket to the rear of the hub instead. To see how much it will give...regarding spacing the disc.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I am really impressed with the set up and it looks the dogs danglies


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

Have you moved the bracket to the rear of the hub? Or done it differently?

JonnyC and I would really like to know. 



robokn said:


> I am really impressed with the set up and it looks the dogs danglies


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Mule said:


> Have you moved the bracket to the rear of the hub? Or done it differently?
> 
> JonnyC and I would really like to know.
> 
> ...


Longitudinal Audi's have the caliper behind the driveshaft, transverse Audi's have the caliper in front of the driveshaft.
Nothing will change there.


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

I know......But its the breacvket mounting i am thinking of...not the actual placing of the caliper itself.

Can you take a picture of the setup like this...?


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

Still no pictures here???


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

No as the wheels have not been off


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

Just stick the camera in from behind....i did that with wheels on the ground. Just turn the wheel, and its a go!


----------

